# Custom Trip Lever



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Totally custom shoelace trip lever... homeowner special.

shoelace to pen cap to shoelace to woodscrew... 

don't think they really used the toilet so much though, they just peed around it. I had to replace the stop at the wall because it just crumbled to nothing from all the acidic urine...

good times..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ha ha ha. So they flushed it by pulling the string? You have to give them an a for effort on this one. I bet it took longer to design and install it then it would to go to home depot and buy a new flush handle.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

:laughing:


Surprised they didn't leave the shoe on the other end


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Heh :thumbup: I've seen the shoelace trick before. Works ok for a short term fix.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

IM not bashful, since no one else asked, what are the ridgid cutters on the tank for?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

He prolly cut the stop valve off and used a comp. stop in its place.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

What a hack job.


I always install a leather shoe lace, they last longer.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> He prolly cut the stop valve off and used a comp. stop in its place.



Wow, rarerly do you see enough pipe sticking out to cut one off like that. I pt my stops close to the wall against the escuseon. It looks purdier.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

While I'm thinking about this, Am I the only guy in the world, that Flushes Prematurely while taking a piss?:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> While I'm thinking about this, Am I the only guy in the world, that Flushes Prematurely while taking a piss?:laughing:


Probably.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> While I'm thinking about this, Am I the only guy in the world, that Flushes Prematurely while taking a piss?:laughing:


I do that sometimes, I don't know what I'm thinking?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I seem to be in a hurry. I guess it's subliminal. You think you're almost there, let's get it flushed, and get the hell outta here!!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I always flush twice in case the dogs water bowl goes dry.:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like you had to pull some strings to get that job. :laughing:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

love the thumb cutters. i carry a set just like em!!!


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

I like the red marker cap as the stopper so you dont pull the sneaker string out.


----------

